

Ask HN - journaling software? - vijayr

Most creativity books suggest journaling - can anyone suggest a good journaling software?  I know, this could be done with notepad, but it would be nice if it could be a bit more than notepad.
======
chriseidhof
It depends on what you want to journal. I like OhLife (<http://ohlife.com/>).
Evernote might also work for you. If you want to journal meetings you have,
I'm working on a product for that (I'm not going to post a link here because
it feels spammy, check my profile to find it).

------
ScottWhigham
Why not something like Google+? It seems like it would be ideal.

------
fabiandesimone
If you are on Mac you can try MacJournal. Is amazing.

However, lately I've been doing all my writing in Evernote.

------
DanBC
I like (<http://750words.com/>)

------
ra
evernote?

